

HTC Studying Whether to Have Own Smartphone Software - ukdm
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=a9YAooOZlAnI

======
nailer
I think their current strategy is a winning one: people like Sense more than
stock Android, but they also get phones compatible with the Android Market.

Dumb phones will become smart phones as hardware gets cheaper, third party
software is a huge part of that and Android has the ecosystem.

